
Perpetual Novice - Years of Experience vs Skill - nreece
http://www.selikoff.net/blog/2009/04/12/perpetual-novice-years-of-experience-vs-skill/
======
jlsonline
I think the only people who don't value experience are those without it.

Skill is almost always a result of experience. Yes, there are those who "just
get it" and can code circles around others but without the experience, they
are having to reinvent something (perhaps albeit elegantly) that people with
experience already know.

Case: Write me a bubble sort. You probably learned this in college and having
gained that experience, it's probably easy now. A 16 year old gifted coder
first has to consider the process while you are already writing it.

